# Samsung Galaxy S2 handlebar-stem mount



## adriano (Apr 26, 2007)

Can anybody point me to a sturdy metal case for the SGS2? It should snap-open with hinges. Something like the picture attached, for example.

I do not like any of the common bike mounts. I have already lost an expensive smartphone that was mounted with a lesser-quality holder, when I rode through a bumpy single-trail and the phone fell into a ravine!

Now I intend to mount the case on the "handlebar stem" rather than on the actual handlebar. Obviously the cable ties cannot be passed through the phone case - hence I would be fixing the case in some plastic slider (suggestions?) which is then attached to the cable ties and consequently to the handle bar stem.

Attached is a picture of how the contraption looked like with my old Motorola smartphone. Since I hav now moved to the Galasy S2, I need to purchase a new case etc., and I may as well try to improve on my design. One obvious improvement is to mount the device turned by 90°, so to take full advantage of the GPS screen.

Suggestions for aesthetical/functional improvements are of course welcome!


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

adriano said:


> I have already lost an expensive smartphone that was mounted with a lesser-quality holder, when I rode through a bumpy single-trail and the phone fell into a ravine!


ever think about putting your phone in your backpack where it's not going to just fall into a ravine?

there are a lot of phones out there and a lot of crap phone accessories. there's a good chance that what you're looking for does not exist for the phone you have. your only option might be insufficient for the task at hand.


----------



## adriano (Apr 26, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> ever think about putting your phone in your backpack where it's not going to just fall into a ravine?


I'll admit: I possess only 10 neurons and therefore I cannot think much!

On the other hand: ever think about how to consult a GPS-Phone if it is stowed in the backpack???


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

adriano said:


> I'll admit: I possess only 10 neurons and therefore I cannot think much!
> 
> On the other hand: ever think about how to consult a GPS-Phone if it is stowed in the backpack???


pull it out?

it's not exactly the best tool for the job. while the software written for it can do many things people would like to do with the GPS receiver, the hardware isn't exactly built with strapping it to your handlebars as a primary (or really even a secondary) concern. if it was, there wouldn't be so many questions about what case to buy that will protect the device from falls, dust, and water, or how to mount said case to the handlebars in such a way that the whole getup won't fall into a ravine.


----------



## adriano (Apr 26, 2007)

...but Nate, you made such a great stem mount for your Garmin! And I concur with you, the stem is a vastly superior site for the mount than the handlebar. 

However, I would still prefer a stem-mounted Galaxy to a Garmin - so that I could find out where I am in the universe, control my podcast, read my emails, buy/sell stocks, inspect powerpoint presentations, update my blog, and compute high-resolution molecular models of engineered proteins while climbing some crazy mountain...


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

adriano said:


> ...but Nate, you made such a great stem mount for your Garmin! And I concur with you, the stem is a vastly superior site for the mount than the handlebar.
> 
> However, I would still prefer a stem-mounted Galaxy to a Garmin - so that I could find out where I am in the universe, control my podcast, read my emails, buy/sell stocks, inspect powerpoint presentations, update my blog, and compute high-resolution molecular models of engineered proteins while climbing some crazy mountain...


all I did was modify a handlebar mount to allow stem mounting. The hardware was plenty adequate for the task, but I only used it for a few months anyway because that GPS model was too big to begin with.

Your smartass comments are not appreciated, but I guess I shouldn't expect any less from someone who doesn't like the answers he gets.


----------



## adriano (Apr 26, 2007)

NateHawk said:


> all I did was modify a handlebar mount to allow stem mounting. The hardware was plenty adequate for the task, but I only used it for a few months anyway because that GPS model was too big to begin with.
> 
> Your smartass comments are not appreciated, but I guess I shouldn't expect any less from someone who doesn't like the answers he gets.


Honest to heavens, I was just trying to be appreciative. I had looked up your photos of the stem mount and found your solution to be highly functional and aesthetically satisfying. I therefore was thinking that I could so something analogous for my Samsung.

As for my stupid remarks about doing inappropriate things with my phone, I am deeply sorry that they came across as condescending. Nothing is further away from my intention. I was simply trying to convey that I enjoy doing things with a smartphone which cannot be done with a Garmin, and obviously I did so in an inappropriate way. I humbly apologize.

I still maintain that I would appreciate any comments, suggestions, and advice with respect to fashioning a case for my phone. Also, I was automatically un-subscribed to this thread - why actually?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

adriano said:


> Honest to heavens, I was just trying to be appreciative. I had looked up your photos of the stem mount and found your solution to be highly functional and aesthetically satisfying. I therefore was thinking that I could so something analogous for my Samsung.
> 
> I still maintain that I would appreciate any comments, suggestions, and advice with respect to fashioning a case for my phone. Also, I was automatically un-subscribed to this thread - why actually?


First you need to find a case worth your energy, which as I pointed out earlier (also in a different thread) you might have a hard time finding one worth your money and effort because there are so many phone models out there and so many crap phone accessories that may be good enough for the beach cruiser but sorely inadequate for the mtb.

I found it much easier to modify an existing mount for my GPSMap 76 than to make one from scratch (I tried fashioning one out of stainless steel sheet but it was such a POS it was not worth posting about). But you've gotta have something that will serve as a solid base.

When I ride, I want my bike computer to just be there recording data and be available for viewing the map when I need it. I don't want to be so plugged into the thing (metaphorically or literally) on my ride that my enjoyment hinges on it. For that reason, I'd never want to have it available for music or anything else a basic mapping GPS can also do.

As for being unsubscribed, I have no idea. Maybe there's a setting somewhere that tells the software to stop sending notifications after a certain number? Maybe your e-mail has started sending the notifications to the spam folder. I don't subscribe to forum threads. I already get enough e-mails without the notifications.


----------



## luap (Dec 15, 2009)

Have you looked at the ram mount?
http://www.gpscity.com/ram-mount-cradle-plate-handlebar-bike-mount-rap-274-1u.html

But I haven't found a water resistant hard case for the S2 that's available today.
If you ever do please advise!


----------



## DECIM8 (Jul 13, 2011)

I have been looking on and off for a couple weeks now for something similar for my G2X. The closest to what I want was at RAM mounts.

This mount looks great. I don't need an arm to stick it 6" above my bars. (Similar to the one linked to above though direct and better priced) Looks like it could break in a crash but if something is going to break I want it to be the $6 mount. 
RAM Composite Handlebar Swivel Base

This box seems like it would work well though uses a different mount style. Its not tailored but comes with foam to fit a device snugly. A bit bulkier than I would like. 
RAM Sealed Enclosure Medium Size Aqua Box

I am thinking about buying the two of them and seeing if I can drill some holes in the case to use the lower profile mount without messing up the waterproof aspect of the case. I just bought new grips, tires, pump and camelbak so I can't buy anything just yet without risking the wrath of my significant other. :madmax: Figured it would be a good winter project along with a DIY light.

Ran into this as well as I use the endomondo app. Not enough information on it yet to convince me it is anywhere worth $70 though it is a bit smaller. 
Endomondo phone bike mount (Pre-order) Endomondo Store

Hope this helps.


----------



## luap (Dec 15, 2009)

Finally found a useable mount and case for the galaxy s2. 
Thought I'd post a video of some test runs I had if anyone were in the market for similar product.
Testing Utimate Addons Galaxy s2 Waterproof Case with Bike Mount - YouTube


----------



## wintersolstice (Feb 26, 2012)

That's exactly what I'm looking for too!

Now I just need to find one that works on the US version. The cases never seem to fit the various different models.


----------



## XC Dawg (Oct 20, 2005)

luap said:


> Finally found a useable mount and case for the galaxy s2.
> Thought I'd post a video of some test runs I had if anyone were in the market for similar product.
> Testing Utimate Addons Galaxy s2 Waterproof Case with Bike Mount - YouTube


Thanks for posting this Luap


----------



## adriano (Apr 26, 2007)

luap: Does your video happen to have been taken around Zurich (Sihltal)? I think that I recognize the place - but I may be wrong...


----------

